# Green canyon



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Any of ya out there need to know what the water looks like hit me up, big schools of yellow fin and black fin out here and some of the biggest marlin I have ever seen hang around, if u see a guy on the platform waving you down I am trying to point you to the fish I see from up top lol I don't know how many boats just look at ya like your crazy lol had one big marlin right under us and a boat 1/2 mile away just looking at me like a crazy person till that big guy jumped then they came running but it was to late by then lol

Any way the water is blue calm and clear right now not a ripple on the water


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

What rig are u on ?


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Allegheny GC-254


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fished there couple weeks ago , caught a blue there. Thanks for the info .


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Just posted pic of the water. We have some big big yellow fins out here


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I go in on the 4th for two weeks and back out for two so email me or hit me up on here for info it's better than burning fuel lol


----------



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

How far out is that rig and which direction from fort Morgan


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Bowdata said:


> How far out is that rig and which direction from fort Morgan


WTFOW! Way Too Far Out West


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Bowdata said:


> How far out is that rig and which direction from fort Morgan


He likes to aim high


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

It is about 200 miles as the crow flies from the farewell buoy.


----------

